# SidBaddy feeling much better



## rebeckah (Mar 1, 2014)

day before yesterday I wrote about a new betta that was having a problem,, but awesome news today the newest member of my tanks Mr. SinBaddy {AS my naice calls him} is feeling lot better thanks to Jimm from Valley pets a pet store not to far from were I live,
so here how I come to this point, see I took my little SinBaddy to the pet shop where I got him leaving in tears, as I seat in my car looking at this little guy, my daughter texted me the number to this pet shop she found on line I called talked to Jimm he said being him in to see what was wrong with he took one look and told what was wrong, he has a bladder problem, and I need to feed him the inside of a pea once a month to conact that effects so he be good, but the worse thing is I have to keep him in a betta tank for about a week he has a touch of ike, but he being treat,
and a happy note: He and my naice{That Artustic} have bonded and I don't think Mr SinBaddy going any where as long as the lord is welling :-D


----------

